

HN Jobs: NYC startup Minus (min.us) is hiring - mindotus

Minus is hiring! We are on a mission to simplify sharing and to create the simplest universal sharing platform. We are seeking tech fanatics, passionate enthusiasts and self-driven individuals in our New York City midtown office.<p>Positions include full-time, part-time, and interns in design and software engineering.<p>- Our stack is built on python, django, javascript, jquery, css, and html.<p>- For designers, Adobe PS, AI, CSS/JS and UX experience is essential.<p>We're an all-star team with the founders being Carl and myself.<p>Carl is a serial entrepreneur and ex-principal engineer at Amazon.<p>John Xie is the founder of Cirtex.com, a leading web hosting provider.<p>Interested?<p>Shoot us an email at info@min.us with your info, work experiences and let’s get started!
======
mindotus
Looking forward to hearing from everyone, preferably in NYC area :)

